# €1000-1500 Pc build



## Tempa (12. Februar 2015)

*€1000-1500 Pc build*

Ich möchte mir einen PC von Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen und benötige hilfe welche Komponenten ich brauche.

Ich habe 2 builds gemacht die je nach meinem Budget am ende des Monates.

1. build ungefähr 1000€

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 

FAN: CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo ( Der shop bietet keinen CM Hyper 212 EVO, is diese alternative ok?) 

MOBO: Der Shop bietet kein MSI Z97 PC MATE LGA 1150. 
Welche alternative würde sich hier bieten? http://www.mindfacto...150.html/page/2

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0

RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB (Dual oder single slot)

HDD: Western Digital Blue 1 TB

CASE: Corsair Graphite 230T

PSU: 550 WATT XFS Pro Core Edition Non-;odular 80+ Bronze

ODD: Samsung 24x SATA


2. Buld ungefähr 1500€


CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K

FAN: CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo ( Der Shop bietet keinen CM Hyper 212 EVO, ist diese alternative ok?) 

MOBO: Der Shop bietet kein ASUS Z97 PRO LGA 1150
Welche alternative würde sich hier bieten? http://www.mindfacto...150.html/page/2

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB

HDD: Western Digital Blue 1 TB

SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"

CASE: Corsair Graphite 230T

PSU: 550 WATT XFS Pro Core Edition Non-;odular 80+ Bronze

ODD: Samsung 24x SATA

Ich habe mich zum größten Teil an diese Seite Orientiert: http://elitegamingcomputers.com/top-...-computers/#19


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Willst du denn auch unbedingt übertakten, oder spielt das keine so große Rolle? Ohne Übertaktung wäre ein Xeon E3-1231v3 ideal, der ist wie ein i7-4770 , nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Als Board dann einfach eines mit H97-Chipsatz für 70-90€. Du sparst dann halt in der Summe schnell mal 100-150€ wegen der günstigeren CPU und des nicht teuren Boards

Das Netzteil find ich nicht - was soll das kosten? An sich wäre zB das hier gut Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)  mit abnehmbaren kabeln, oder das, wenn es nicht wichtig ist be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144)   die sind beide auch effizienter als "nur" Bronze


Ansonsten passt das ganz gut


----------



## Tempa (13. Februar 2015)

Danke für deie hilfe!

Heute Lohn bekommen und es wird wohl der 2te Build ( 1500€)

Also Übertakten will ich nicht direkt aber in der Zukunft schon.
Die GTX 980 möchte ich lieber haben da ich die beste single GPU haben will ( abgesehen vom Titan Z) auch wenn Preis/Leistung nicht ganz gut ist.

16 GB Ram würde ich einfach schoneinmal gerne haben (für die Zukunft und nur 40€ mehr)

Was mich halt jetzt noch verwirrt ist welches Mainboard mit welchem Kühler ich einbauen soll.
Wie gesagt bietet Mindfactory kein ASUS Z97 PRO LGA 1150 bzw Hyper 212 EVO an.
Was könnte ich als gleichwertige alternative nehmen?

Und ist der PSU hier ausreichend/gut?
Wenn ich die PSU bei google eingebe kommt als erster Link Mindfactory bei mir.

550 Watt XFX Pro Core Edition Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,


Ich habe mich zum größten Teil an dieser Seite Hier orientiert. Top Gaming Computers 2015 | Elite Gaming Computers

​


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Das Netzteil ist gut, aber an sich etwas zu teuer - für den Preis oder weniger bekommst Du ein mind. gleichtgutes mit abnehmbaren Kabeln und höherer Effizienz.  Eben zB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/550-Watt-Corsair-CS-Series-Modular-80--Gold_942715.html  oder auch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ax-Revolution-XT-Modular-80--Gold_939743.html  oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ld-Series-London-Modular-80--Gold_954618.html 


Wegen des Boards: Du willst also DEFINITIV auch übertakten? ^^  dann nimm einfach das hier, das ist für den Preis echt gut MSI Z97 GAMING 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail   noch teurere bieten dann vlt noch nen TICK mehr Übertaktung, aber nur deswegen dann 30-50€ mehr zahlen, damit man vlt zB 4,8 statt 4,7GHz schafft, fänd ich nicht clever. 

Ein guter OC-Kühler wäre dann zB der hier Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B Tower Kühler - Hardware,  der HyperX wäre aber auch gut - und den gibt es ja auch bei Mindfactory: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo Tower Kühler - Hardware,


GTX 980 seh ich kritisch - ICH würde eher ne AMD R9 290 nehmen, die ist kaum schwächer als eine GTX 970 - da sparst du ca 250€ zur GTX 980, und wenn die AMD mal "zu schwach" ist, bekommst du von dem gesparten Geld + dem Gebrauchtpreis der AMD sicher eine neue Karte, die viel besser als eine GTX 980 ist


----------



## Tempa (15. Februar 2015)

Hier ein update von mir.

1500€ 

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K

FAN: CM Hyper 212 EVO

MOBO: MSI Z97 GAMING 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail oder MSI Z97 GAMING 5 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB

HDD: Western Digital Blue 1 TB

SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"

CASE: Corsair Graphite 230T

PSU: 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold

ODD: Samsung 24x SATA

Also ein i7 + gtx 980 soll es auf jedenfall werden.

Sind die oben genannten MOBO,Fan und PSU so jetzt nicht viel besser?

Reichen 550 watt?

Sind MOBO und Fan compatibel?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Das MSI-Motherboard ist gut zum Übertakten, das teurere BeQuiet wäre vlt NOCH hochwertiger, aber das Corsair ist schon ein sehr gutes und effizient, und 550W sind mehr als genug für den PC - selbst 450W würden reichen.

Die CPU-Kühler sind an sich mit allen Boards kompatibel, weil es da Norm-Maße gibt, so dass die Kühler nirgends dranstoßen. Aber der Hyper 212 Evo ist etwas zu wenig für Übertakter-Spaß, da wäre der genannte Macho deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Tempa (15. Februar 2015)

Jemand anderes aus dem Netzwelt Forum: €1000-1500 Pc build | netzwelt.de - Forum
hat mir empfohlen auf 650W zu gehen da 550W wohl nicht ausreichen sollen. Findest du das auch so?

Und als CPU-Kühler, was hälst du von dem hier? Noctua NH-D14 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Die 650W werden an sich nur "empfohlen", weil sehr billige Netzteile mit angeblich 650W in der Praxis doch nur 500W schaffen oder so. Daher empfehlen das die Kartenhersteller gerne - aber an sich braucht so ein PC maximal 350W, und weil die Watt bei Netzteilen nicht immer optimal verteilt sind, nimmt man so um die 100W mehr Nennleistung, als der PC wirklich braucht. Bei nem Markenmodell reichen als Netzteil dann eben an sich 450W schon locker aus. 

Hier 10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da braucht der gesamte PC mit ner guten CPU bei Maximallast mit der MSI GTX 980 ca 320W

Kühler: sehr stark, aber auch sehr teuer und nur was für echte Übertakter-"Freaks" - mit einem für 40-45€ wirst Du sicher auch nicht schlechter dastehen


----------



## Tempa (18. Februar 2015)

So hätte noch 3 Fragen bevor ich mich endgültig entschieden habe:

1) Zum MOBO: Sollte ich ein MSI Z97 Gaming 3 oder 5 mir holen?  Macht es einen Unterschied für meinen Build? (ca. 30€ mehr)

2) Habe mich entschieden CPU-Kühler von Noctua zu holen.
Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich die Noctua NH-D14 oder NH-D15 holen sollte? (ca. 25€ mehr)


3) Passen die oben gennanten CPU-Kühler in mein Corsair Graphite 230T Case?
Wird es zu keinen Problemen kommen? (Die Teile sind gigantisch)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2015)

1) Also, der Hauptunterschied ist bei den Boards: Gaming3 hat hinten 6x USB-Ports und kann Crossfire (also 2 AMD-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig nutzen), das Gaming5 hat hinten 8x USB-Ports und kann Crossfire mit bis zu 3 AMD-Grafikkarten sowie SLI (also zwei Nvidia-Karten gleichzeitig).

Wenn du also nicht später noch ne zweite GTX 980 dazukaufen willst und dir die hinteren 6 USB-Ports reichen (Maus und Tastatur belegen 2-3 Ports, dann vlt noch 1-2 Gamepads - dann wäre immer noch einer frei, und für USB-Sticks nimmt man wiederum die vorderen Ports), dann bringt Dir das Gaming5 keinen Vorteil. VIELLEICHT bietet es auch ein wenig mehr Übertaktungsoptionen, aber dann wäre das wohl so was wie "man schafft nochmal 1-2% mehr"  


2) schon der "günstigere" ist ja ein absoluter OC-Edelkühler - wüsste nicht, was der noch teurere dann noch bringen sollte ^^   und der teurere wäre fürs Gehäuse auch zu hoch, der 14er wiederum würde GERADE so passen (160mm hoch, und das Gehäuse SOLL bis 160mm passen)


----------



## Tempa (18. Februar 2015)

Macht es vom air flow irgendwelche probleme wenn er noch gerade so reinpasst?

Außerdem habe gelesen das es zu problemen mit dem Ram kommen könnte das der Nocturna den Platz wegnimmt. 
Besteht hier auch eine gefahr?

Was mich noch verwirrt ist das hier gesat wird das der Kühler ohne probleme reinpasst.
Noctua NH-D14 Compatibility List. - Page 9

Und hier gesagt wird (glaub ich) das es nicht geht da schon die slim variante gerade so reinpasst.
Corsair 230T with Noctua NH-D14 | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2015)

KLar kann das Probleme mit dem RAM geben, auch wenn "normalhohes" RAM ohne diese Kühlrippen an sich gehen sollte. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum den so unbedingt willst - die günstigeren CPU-Kühler wie zB der Macho oder EKL Brocken (nicht-ECO)  kühlen auch so gut, dass sicher nicht WEGEN der Temp das Übertakten scheitert oder der PC zu laut wird ^^

und mit dem Airflow: das wäre nicht schlimm, aber vlt geht die Seitentür halt nicht richtig zu oder so.


----------



## Tempa (19. Februar 2015)

Danke für die hilfe *Herbboy*

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen vertrauenswürdigen PSU der das System versrogt.
Ich habe an ein 600 Watt, Gold gedacht. Wären 600 Watt genug für in der Zukunft GTX 980 SLI (overclocked) ?

Ungefähr 1650€ Build 

PSU: ??? 600 Watt, gold ? ( 100€ )

CASE: Corsair Graphite Series 230T 60€

CPU : Intel Core i7 4790K 334€

FAN : Noctua NH-D14 68€

GPU : EVGA GeForce GTX 980 549€

HDD : 1000GB WD Blue 51€

MOBO : MSI Z97 GAMING 5 143€

ODD :  Samsung SH-224DB 10€

RAM : 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 119€

SSD : 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" 111€

Mindfaktory Montage+ testen gebühr : 100€


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

100€ für Zusammenbau und testen ^^  Das ist aber viel.. hardwareversand baut aktuell für 10€ den PC zusammen, und ein Test ist an sich nicht nötig. Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen    und wenn du die Bauteile per Preisvergleich-Links aufrufst, ist hardwareversand auch ähnlich von den Preises wie mindfactory


Wegen GTX 980 SLI: das würd ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen. Wenn du mal ne zweite GTX 980 kaufst, gibt es sicher EINE gute neue Karte, die ähnlich schnell ist wie ein GTX 980 SLI, aber in der Summe (mit Verkauf der ersten GTX 980) billiger ist als die zweite GTX 980 plus den Aufpreis für ein ausreichendes Netzteil...  zudem addiert sich das RAM nicht - wenn man die Leistung von zwei GTX 980 wirklich benötigt wird, dann sind die nur 4GB RAM vermutlich ein Hindernis... 

Vermutlich würde zB dieses Netzteil reichen EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 650W ATX 2.3 (120-G1-0650-XR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Enermax Revolution X't 630W ATX 2.4 (ERX630AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   vlt. auch aber mehr Watt Enermax Revolution X't 730W ATX 2.4 (ERX730AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tempa (19. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube ich hole mir ein 650 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Jo, damit machst du nix falsch, wenn du wirklich mal SLI machen willst


----------



## Tempa (20. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt in diesem Forum gelesen das die RM-Serie von Corsair sehr schlecht sein soll
$1000-1500 Pc Build - Build - Systems

Findest du ich sollte mir einen XFX XTR 650 Watt holen
oder
BE quiet mit 600 Watt? 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2015)

Also, bei den Netzteilen müssten beide gut genug sein - BeQuiet ist halt als klare Netzteil-Markenfirma bekannt, der Service ist da auch gut. 


und ob die RM-Serie "sehr schlecht" sein soll? Würde mich sehr wundern - hier 650 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,  hast Du bei fast 50 Meinungen nur 4-5 Sterne, keine mit weniger als 4 Sternen, dazu eine Reklamationsquote von nur 2%. Das ist an sich normal. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was da mit "schlecht" gemeint sein soll - vlt. geht da auch nur um die Watt, die dem Kritiker "zu wenig" erscheinen? ^^


----------

